# Simple lathe cutting tool height adjuster



## Jim Dobson (Oct 21, 2014)

I made this lathe cutting tool height adjuster 
from an old vernier. It easy to use and works 
really well.


----------



## NodakGary (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi Jim
I have a 12" height vernier and thanks to you, now I have another very handy use for it.  Nice way to get the tool height right.
Thanks


----------



## Jim Dobson (Nov 30, 2014)

Gary, I use mine all the time!


----------



## bedwards (Dec 1, 2014)

Good Job! I made a couple that have really come in handy.


----------

